
Ask HN: Did you succeed after struggling to build something people want? - hoodoof
What was your journey?<p>How did it feel when finally people started to use your service?<p>I&#x27;ve been trying for so long to build something people want, without success so far.  I may never.....<p>I&#x27;d love to know how it feels though to go from trying and trying and trying to finally building a software product that people want to use.
======
sras-me
I made this reader that you can use to read both HN and reddit, after seeing
people ask for a better interface for HN, and ofcourse ended up with no one
else using...

[https://sras.me/reform/#/setconfig;reddit=programming%2Cscie...](https://sras.me/reform/#/setconfig;reddit=programming%2Cscience%2Caskscience;hackernews=topstories%2Cbeststories%2Caskstories%2Cshowstories)

EDIT: I know this was not much of a journey. But ultimately, what I have
learned is that you need to come to terms with failure even before you start.
But at the same time, work like failure is not an alternative...

------
abstractspoon
I started writing this free task manager
([http://abstractspoon.weebly.com/](http://abstractspoon.weebly.com/)) in 2003
and it proved to be quite popular. I still work on it on a semi-daily basis
because I enjoy it but users can be soooooo demanding. I've received some
emails that I've allowed to spoil my day, and some people have tried to ride
on my coat-tails but overall it's been a very rewarding experience and it kept
me sane after my divorce. I wish you luck in your adventures.

------
josephcole
Really helpful things are provided here.
[http://www.friv.gold/](http://www.friv.gold/) I really happy to read this
post,I did a search on the subject and found nearly all anyone’s will agree
with your blog post.
[http://www.juegosfriv2018.link/](http://www.juegosfriv2018.link/) You have
completed certain excellent points there.

------
12s12m
Build a very small thing that would provide value. I've built quite a few
products. However, the most successful product to date has been one that I
wrote in a week to solve a problem I had for my websites. So, my take away
from that is to try and build simple things.

------
pcunite
Build things you need and that will help you to discover services other might
need.

